# BARRY Vaperite



## jamesvapes_sa (3/8/21)

Would love to thank Barry and @Vaperite South Africa for the Vgod cap. Really Barry went out his way to help & assist and ship the cap to me. Really appreciate! DEFINITELY super stoked thanx Barry

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (4/8/21)

Congrats Barry @Vaperite South Africa 

Thanks for sharing @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (4/8/21)

Sorry @Silver , 
I'm not sure if Barry has a acc on here, but Barry and the guys at @Vaperite South Africa really went out their way to help. 
Amazing service and customer care was brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Sorry @Silver ,
> I'm not sure if Barry has a acc on here, but Barry and the guys at @Vaperite South Africa really went out their way to help.
> Amazing service and customer care was brilliant



Im not sure whether he is still manning it @jamesvapes_sa but for quite a long time it was Barry himself manning the @Vaperite South Africa account

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/8/21)

Barry is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

